

Artificial Sexuality: A Roundtable Discussion on Screwing Robots - Mclhuman
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/future/technology/213787-a-i-sex-roundtable

======
bediger4000
"Artificial Sexuality" \- thought people like that were called "robosexuals".
I predict that a rise in robosexuality will at first be utterly condemned by
the usual suspects, but in becoming public, robosexuality will make all other
human/human sexualities seem fairly ordinary. Society as a whole will quit
discriminating against gays, lesbians, etc, and begin discriminating against
robosexual humans. And their robotic concubines.

